
Elasticsearch and GDPR - eivarv
https://www.eivindarvesen.com/blog/2018/09/16/elasticsearch-and-gdpr
======
eivarv
Author here; I'd love to get some discussion around the topic, as I'm sure
someone else must have thought about this, or comparable issues with other
systems.

